# Punch Gran Puro Pico Bonito Cigar Review - Good Smoke, Bad Construction



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Some cigars, you love. Some cigars, you hate. Some cigars, you want to love but hate the trouble it gives you. So it goes with the Punch Gran Puro ...

Read the full review here: Punch Gran Puro Pico Bonito Cigar Review - Good Smoke, Bad Construction


----------

